# Need an OBGYN Expert



## daniel (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's the scenario,

Asst. Exp. Laparotomy LT so. RT partial cystectomy.

Can you help with the cpt for this procedure? 
I'm thinking it's 49000 80 
                     58925 59,80
But I'm new at this OB coding, this can't be right.

Thank you in advance,
Daniel, CPC


----------



## bremo (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you saying the dr is doing a left salpingo oophorectomy when you put LT so.?  And my CCI edits say you cannot code 58925 with 49000 together. let me keep looking


----------



## amjordan (Feb 19, 2008)

The 49000 is usually considered an integral component of a total service and not reported separately.  In this instance the 49000 is actually included in the 58925.  If you're new to OB coding I would highly recommend getting the ACOG book OB/GYN CODING MANUAL:Components of Correct Procedural Coding.  If you provider is a member of ACOG you can get a discount on it.  It has additional information that isn't provided in the Ingenix OBGyn Coding Companion.


----------

